# Another new MN wannabee.



## Riverratbees (Feb 10, 2010)

Carl feel for you use burlap lights easy and easy to keep going. Join your local bee club and it sounds like you need a mentor and a bee club is a good place to get one. Later


----------



## Adrian Quiney WI (Sep 14, 2007)

Welcome. Beesource is a valuable resource.


----------



## S.M.N.Bee (Aug 9, 2011)

Welcome Karl
Sounds like your having an ok first year. Just keep reading and don"t be afraid to ask advice.

John


----------



## TimB (Jul 5, 2012)

Welcome! 

Can't wait to read more in the coming weeks!


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Karl! The sticky board actually goes under the screened bottom board.


----------



## NowThen (Nov 26, 2008)

Welcome, Karl!

Check out the Minnesota Hobby Beekeepers Association. It's a great group.


----------



## Joes_bees (Jul 9, 2012)

Bees will always do what is best for them. Some people question if "beekeeper" is the right term for any of us. Keep learning from others and from your bees and you'll be a great beekeeper.

-Joe


----------



## Beekay (Jul 10, 2012)

Thanks to all for the welcoming and encouraging words. Looking at the hive today the bees appear invigorated and purposeful, I hope this means the new queen has established herself and is laying eggs while casting her pheromone spells. My wife and I named the new queen Aunt Bea in honor of the recent passing of Andy Griffith, clearly I have too much time on my hands and need a few more hives.


----------

